# Turok General Protection Fault



## madhog6 (Jun 29, 2009)

Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/turok-error-259323.html

I bought Turok today and have a similar error message, not as long though. I try to run game, first thing to pop up is a message saying:

General protection fault!

History Address = 0x454070 (filename not found)

I have tried typing the exact phrase, but only a few results in google all in foreign languages. Looked around for about and hour, then found this site, with the closest related problem I could find (as in same type of error, message box, game never even opening.). Please help!

I also notice that requirements were for radeon x1300 or better except x1500. my computer says that I have radeon x1300/x1500. I'm not sure which one it is.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi madhog6, welcome to TSF.

Follow the steps located in this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html

If they do not solve the problem, post back with your system specs.

Information on posting system specs can be located here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/558208-post1.html


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Download GPU-Z (http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/) and tell us your video card.
Make sure your antivirus is not blocking the game.
Try reinstalling the game with Revo Uninstaller (www.revouninstaller.com)

Is this game cracked/burned/downloaded/priated?


----------



## madhog6 (Jun 29, 2009)

I tried reinstallings my drivers and the game, firewall isn't blocking it. disk is brand new because, as I said in my last post, I bought it. for $27.10 as a matter of fact.

Ok, here are the specs.


Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name TED
User Name Administrator

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Athlon 64, 2400 MHz (12 x 200) 3800+
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 1024 MB
BIOS Type Award (09/19/06)

Display:
Video Adapter Radeon X1300 Series Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter Radeon X1300 Series (256 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (PPJ060601155)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Realtek HD Audio rear output

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller ADBO3VD5 IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST3320620AS (298 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive ST3200826AS (200 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Optical Drive ITWPCZU YNOXAJ8XA SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-H552L (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:16x/4x, DVD-RW:12x/4x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 182072 MB (124622 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 305234 MB (260396 MB free)
I: (FAT32) 8690 MB (384 MB free)
Total Size 484.4 GB (376.4 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter D-Link Air DWL-520 Wireless PCI Adapter(rev.E) (192.168.0.104)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Is this the 2008 game?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't think your video card can handle the game.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

If it is the 2008 game you also need more RAM.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Lord Surian and 5niper Wolf are right, the won't run very nicely but right now I just want you to get it running.

Update your Microsoft Runtime C++ 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...34-3e03-4391-8a4d-074b9f2bc1bf&displaylang=en

Install display driver
-Uninstall driver using driver sweeper
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/
Boot into safe mode by tapping f8 and choosing boot into safe mode
install driver
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...spx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.7&lang=English
restart.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

You can also try tapping F10 or F1 to get into safe mode.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

It depends on your motherboard, with mine it is F10 to get into safe mode.


----------

